# Old picture of town flooding in north Idaho



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 28, 2014)

My folks lived in the tiny town of Bonners Ferry, Idaho back in the 40's when I was born. 
Every spring, when the snow melted in the mountains, the Kootenai River would flood its banks, and sometimes it was bad enough that the town was flooded, too. 
Usually, the National Guard would come with all of the army-trucks and lots of men, to put sandbags along the edge of the river by the town. Mostly, they protected the town itself; but some years the water just kept getting higher, and flooded the streets of downtown Bonners. 

Eventually , they built the Libby dam upstream on the river, and now they don't have to worry about the town flooding; but here is a picture of it when flooded.  You can see the bridge that crosses the Kootenai River at the far end of the street. 
View attachment 10697


----------



## Melody1948 (Oct 29, 2014)

What an interesting old photo HappyFlowerChild.  I love looking at old photos.  Thanks for posting that.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2014)

Great photo HFL...I love photos too... as an avid amateur photographer ( it's my passion) I take loads and love to look at everyone's photos particularly vintage ones . 


Unfortunately in the UK flooding like that is quite normal..


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2014)

Johnstown Flood of 1889. (Pennsylvania) It took out the whole town. Today, it is a beautiful little village nestled in the mountains.


----------



## 911 (Oct 29, 2014)

I went to the museum in Johnstown. They have a flood museum and if you enjoy such things as a museum of history, this is worth visiting, if you can make it up the mountain. I worked in that area one winter and we all drover 4-wheel drive vehicles and for good reason. There is also an incline in he village that goes straight up the side of a mountain and you are planted in a car that goes straight up like a rocket. Man, what an experience that was. I thought my wife was going to have a heart attack.


----------

